# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Picks for UFC 93

## rush_604

What are everyones picks for the telivised portion of the event?

These are the fights

205 lbs.: Rich Franklin (24-3) vs. Dan Henderson (23-7)

Main card (Televised):

205 lbs.: Mauricio Shogun Rua (16-3) vs. Mark Coleman (15-8)
185 lbs.: Denis Kang (31-10-1) vs. Alan Belcher (13-5)
170 lbs.: Marcus Davis (154) vs. Chris Lytle (26-165)
185 lbs.: Rousimar Palhares (8-2) vs. Jeremy Horn (80-18-5)

I got Hendo by decision

Shogun TKO in the 1st

Kang by submission in the 2nd

Davis by UD (hoping that Chris takes it though)

Rousimar by leg lock in the 1st

----------


## *RAGE*

> What are everyones picks for the telivised portion of the event?
> 
> These are the fights
> 
> 205 lbs.: Rich Franklin (24-3) vs. Dan Henderson (23-7)
> 
> Main card (Televised):
> 
> 205 lbs.: Mauricio Shogun Rua (16-3) vs. Mark Coleman (15-8)
> ...


Hendo by knockout in the 2nd
totally agree with shogun
Kang could do it in the 1st

good picks bro

----------


## Brown Ninja

hendo by Ko 
Shogun by however he wants
Davis by tko
Rp by sub

----------


## *RAGE*

Brownninja it is good to see you making pic's again.....

----------


## Brown Ninja

I am certain they are all wrong. Bet against me and I promise you won't regret it! Feel free to split it 50/50 though.

----------


## higherdesire

I take everyone brown ninja didn't...j/k

franklin
shogun
?
davis
rp

you may now place your wagers.

----------


## yannick35

Shogun looks i great shape, funny to see Coleman off the juice and 206 pounds still in great shape for 43 years old.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

franklin
rua
kang 
davis
palhares (and if horn loses here he should give it up imo)

----------


## rockinred

I got

Dan Henderson
Mark Coleman
Dennis Kang
Chris Lytle
Rousimar Palhares

----------


## redz

Heres mine:

Franklin
Coleman
Kang
Davis
Palhares

----------


## Brown Ninja

Wow we actually have some Coleman supporters? Did you type that on accident? He looked like an 80 year old cancer patient on gear in the weigh in pics. Prepare to eat crow. Tonight is the retirement party for the inventor of GNP. Thanks for the memories Coleman!

----------


## redz

I give Coleman the wild card factor that guy used to be an animal in the cage not to mention he holds a victory over shogun via arm break. I think hes got a good shot though I`m not saying he is a sure shot just my intution picking him.

----------


## Brown Ninja

well one of us will be wrong and if last fights were any indication it will be me that's wrong. I think RP puts the stink on Horn. Shogun subs Coleman. Hendo by right hook. Kang gets knocked out by an underrated Belcher

----------


## rockinred

> Wow we actually have some Coleman supporters? Did you type that on accident? He looked like an 80 year old cancer patient on gear in the weigh in pics. Prepare to eat crow. Tonight is the retirement party for the inventor of GNP. Thanks for the memories Coleman!


Hey brother, if memory serves me correctly i was up on you with last ufc picks.... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BgMc31

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/ufc...-by-play-15793

----------


## Tambit24

so its over already?

----------


## Brown Ninja

I might not have picked the correct finishes but my winners were 5 for 5! I'm back!

----------


## Brown Ninja

I thought the whole card was average at best

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^ agreed ..who would have thought frankilin / hendo would go to a decision ...not me!!
Oh and nice picks bro!

----------


## BG

> ^^^ agreed ..who would have thought frankilin / hendo would go to a decision ...not me!!
> Oh and nice picks bro!


I was so mad, franklin could have put hendo away but was affraid to engage. Guess seeing all these old timers taking naps, they dont want to chance it. Young guns dont give a fuc, they bang it out, rather see more of them on the main cards.

----------


## higherdesire

YAWN! Yea average at best Brown Ninja. On a brighter side good call on the belcher fight. Oh and how does it feel to redeem thyself on the picks? ;-P

----------


## *RAGE*

brownninja good job, Kinda sad card even thought I had to miss the fight was about to see most on utube...made for a good night..

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^You were much smarter than the rest of us then. Way to save your money. I feel somewhat redeemed but lets see how the next card goes!

----------

